# Best price on Powermatic 3520b



## delroy33 (Sep 10, 2004)

I bought the Powermatic 3520b and its going to be delivered this friday.

That lathe lists for $3209.99  and when on sale with the dicount it came to $2595.00 but i went to *TOOLNUT* and they beat that price , it came to $2570.00  that was only minutes from my house. Cant beat that.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Congrats Roy on your new lathe purchase. I hope you will enjoy it greatly and be sure to post some pics of your new toy and the turnings off of it.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Roy congrats on the new lathe. You are going to like it. If I would have had a little more room that is what I probably would have gotten instead of the Nova DVR XP. You got a great price on it. Post some pic's when it is setup.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Roy my old friend...... you have fell into the vortex big time!  Can I have your old Jet as a hand me down?

Congrats on on the upgrade and we sure would like to see some pics of what you have been turning these days.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Congrats on the new lathe, that's a top of the line one. Enjoy it!

Corey


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

*WOW!*

That must be one unbelievable lathe! Just to make square things round!  

Enjoy it and be careful!!


----------

